
Show HN: I Shot an Imaginary Apple Special Event Video - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuAIBY6NE6k
======
soygul
Hi all,

This is my video recreating an Apple Product Event. In this video, I introduce
the new 16" MacBook Pro to the attendees and the press. I made this video to
keep my presentation skills sharp while teaching others how to present like
Apple. I will have part 2 of this video detailing how it was made and
analyzing Apple's presentations techniques.

The video script is at: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-present-like-
apple](https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-present-like-apple)

